# Get your rifle deer hunting shirt



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.backcountryhunters.org/s...r-T-shirt-Orange/p/73123974/category=17903167

Would be good to see a few of these shirts around in the hills on Saturday.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I think it would be less expensive to get a black sharpie and write what you want on a plain orange t shirt.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> I think it would be less expensive to get a black sharpie and write what you want on a plain orange t shirt.


Whatever keeps you safe


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Do they make one that says; Private Landowner NOW GET OFF MY LAND


----------

